# Added 2nd Ac To 29fbhs Burr...it's Great!



## Dark Green Dmax

Anybody else do this? It's a PITA to have to move the antenna & fish wiring for, but the result is well worth the effort. Heres the setup. Central texas in the summer is like fire & brimstone....100+ degrees & humid. My AC in our 05 29fbhs just wouldn't handle it during the day. I even covered all the vents & windows with foil bubble wrap...still not good enff. I then checked out the shoddy install job of the carrier 15k ducted unit. It blew cold, just without alot of force.

Well i found a bad leak from the return air to cold air chamber. + the access holes to the ceiling space were Never sealed. I fixed all this & it helped alot....but not enuff still for me. With it 100+ outside & some shade, it would still climb to 79-80 inside. So a 2nd unit was the anwser. I chose the coleman polar cub 8,300 btu unit. It has a low profile & it only pulls 1200watts max at startup + runs at 800-900watts. I knew i would have to pull 110volt wiring for this & decided to pull theinside of the shower skylite to to get access to where i wanted to go. So out with the front vent inner trim & the skylite trim. I was able to go from the front vent to the skylite, down the backshower wall & down into the basement.(this was a bit*h) Little did i realize was that the antenna was going to be in the way of the upper unit install. GRRR So i had to move it back 15 inches & over 4 inches. There was enff coax spare in the ceiling that i didn't need to add any. I just made sure everything was resealed with dicor(lap seal) That being none...i then removed the outside part of the front vent & scraped off all the extra sealer(heating this stuff with a heat gun makes it come up alot better) I actually was able to strong arm the upper unit to the roof by myself. I had the unit setting it the back of my truck, i backed it up 90 degees to the side of the bedroom window. I then propped up a extendson ladder from the bed of the truck to just above the roof line. The ladder was at about a 45-50 degree angle. I then placed one end of the upper unit on the ladder(this unit weights 100lbs.) I then proceeded to push it up the ladder. With the ladder rails barely above the foof ridge, the upper unit slid right on to the roof. I had to be very careful doing this for there are screws sticking down from the bottom of this unit that would make quick work of the vinyl roof of they came in contact with it. Once on top it was a snap to line it up to the vent hole. Also the upperunit completely covers up the unsightly patch from where the antenna was. That was it for the outside work. Inside install was easy.

I just followed the instructions. (well actually i wanted the controls to face the main living area & not facing the bed so i had to modify it) This was just my own preference though. As for power. Right now i have my 12-2 wiring wired up to a 15amp male plug in the basement & i use a 50ft. 12-3 contractors extendson cord to hook up this unit independent of my 30amp service. Most all camesights with hookups will have at least a 30amp + a couple of 110v. plugs to tap into. This coleman..to me... works as good as a 13.5. Along with my 15k ducted unit, i can now keep kegs of beer chilled in the front bedroom (the rest of the camper too)during the hottest part of the day. In the evening i can just cut off the coleman & let the 15k unit handle it through the night.

This to me was WELL worth the effort, it helps too that i could install it myself. For my dealer would surely have broke it off in my ***







if they would have installed it for me. Also with setup as it is now , i can dry camp with just a 2000-2500watt genset. I would just use the smaller unit for all the cooling & the camper service for lights & fans & TV etc. I would just have to make sure i have plenty of shade. Eventually i may make a thou the wall connection for this power cord for this unit for it's setup ghetto style now with just the plug dangleing inside the basement. Hope you enjoyed the 2nd AC info


----------



## Dark Green Dmax

Oh i forgot to state that i covered up the old inside antenna location hole with a $4.00 smoke detector.


----------



## Sidewinder

EXCELLENT Mod!









I guess the high celings in the 5ers really make a difference.

Nice work keeping the electrical connections seperate.

This made me think of my friend who used to tent camp on WE (water and electric) sites with a 5K BTU window unit sitting on a 5 gallon bucket blowing into the tent.....Go figure!









Sidewinder


----------



## mswalt

Dark Green Dmax,

I'm glad you are now comfortable. But, man, that's a lot of work. I, too, live in Texas, but my 26RS does a fine job of keeping cool. Even when I was at the beach last month with the heat index of 115, it was nice and cool in the Outback.

One air conditioner is all I need. And less work, too!









Have a great one!

Mark


----------



## RCColby

Wow what a great job!! Up here in Michigan I doubt that I will need that mod, but in case I ever want to head south in the summer it is nice to know that it will work. My 5er seems to have good airflow and stay pretty cool with the stock 15000 unit, it even cycles on and off. But then the hottest its been has been in low 90's with maybe 87% humidity.
Bob


----------



## Ghosty

Actually couldnt you have just hung a window unit instead ..

JUST KIDDING!!!


----------



## Thor

Ghosty said:


> Actually couldnt you have just hung a window unit instead ..
> 
> JUST KIDDING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]47469[/snapback]​


Now that kind of mod can be done with a beer in hand.

All kidding aside. Great Job!!!

Welcome to Outbackers.com action

Thor


----------



## rdowns

Hi, glad you got your install complete and it is working well!!


----------



## dwhatley

dwhatley said:


> Dark Green Dmax said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody else do this? It's a PITA to have to move the antenna & fish wiring for, but the result is well worth the effort. Heres the setup. Central texas in the summer is like fire & brimstone....100+ degrees & humid. My AC in our 05 29fbhs just wouldn't handle it during the day. I even covered all the vents & windows with foil bubble wrap...still not good enff. I then checked out the shoddy install job of the carrier 15k ducted unit. It blew cold, just without alot of force.
> 
> Well i found a bad leak from the return air to cold air chamber. + the access holes to the ceiling space were Never sealed. I fixed all this & it helped alot....but not enuff still for me. With it 100+ outside & some shade, it would still climb to 79-80 inside. So a 2nd unit was the anwser. I choose the coleman polar cub 8,300 btu unit. It has a low profile & it only pulls 1200watts max at startup + runs at 800-900watts. I knew i would have to pull 110volt wiring for this & decided to pull the shower skylite to to get access to where i wanted to go. So out with the front vent inner trim & the skylite trim. I was able to go from the front vent to the skylite, down the backshower wall & down into the basement.(this was a bit*h) Little did i realize was that the antenna was going to be in the way of the upper unit install. GRRR So i had to move it back 15 inche & over 4inches. There was enff coax spare in the ceiling that i didn't need to add any. I just made sure everything was resealed with dicor(lap seal) That being none...i then removed the outside part of the front vent & scraped off all the extra sealer(heating this stuff with a heat gun makes it come up alot beeter) I actually was able to strongarm the upper unit to the roof by myself. I had the unit setting it the back of my truck, i backed it up 90 degees to the side of the bedroom window. I then proped up a extendson ladder from the bed of the truck to just above the roof line. The ladder was at about a 45-50 degree angle. I then placed one end of the upper unit on the ladder(this unit weights 100lbs.) I then proceeded to push it up the ladder. With the ladder rails barely above the foof ridge, the upper unit slid right on to the roof. I had to be very careful doing this for there are screws sticking down from the bottom of this unit that would make quick work of the vinyl roof of they came in contact with it. Once on top it was a snap to line it up to the vent hole. Also the upperunit completely covers up the unsightly patch from where the antenna was. That was it for the outside work. Inside install was easy.
> 
> I just followed the instructions. (well actually i wanted the controls to face the main living area & not facing the bed so i had to modify it) This was just my own preferece though. As for power. Right now i have my 12-2 wiring wired up to a 15amp male plug in the basement & i use a 50ft. 12-3 contractors extendson cord to hook up this unit independet of my 30amp service. Most all camesights with hookups will have at least a 30amp + a couple of 110v. plugs to tap into. This coleman..to me... works as good as a 13.5. Along with my 15k ducted unit, i can now keep kegs of beer chilled in the front bedroom (the rest of the camper too)during the hottest part of the day. In the evening i can just cut off the coleman & let the 15k unit handle it through the night.
> 
> This to me was WELL worth the effort, it helps too that i could install it myself. For my dealer would surely have broke it off in my ***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if they would have installed it for me. Also with setup as it is now , i can dry camp with just a 2000-2500watt genset. I would just use the smaller unit for all the cooling & the camper service for lights & fans & TV etc. I would just have to make sure i have plenty of shade. Eventually i may make a thou the wall connection for this power cord for this unit for it's setup ghetto style now with just the plug dangleing inside the basement. Hope you enjoyed the 2nd AC info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]47454[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]48539[/snapback]​
> I am thinking about the same thing. Adding additional unit in my 30RLS. But I think you could use the Electric Hot Water heater circuit to accomplish the same. I am think I can install a three way switch at the electric element on the hot water heater will not work when the extra A/C is in operation. My biggest question is " Does the additional A/C unit need to be level? The front vent is not level with the roof of the trailer.
Click to expand...


----------



## camping479

Cool, really and figuratively







I love it when someone does serious mods.

Mike


----------



## Dark Green Dmax

dwhatley said:


> dwhatley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dark Green Dmax said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody else do this? It's a PITA to have to move the antenna & fish wiring for, but the result is well worth the effort.Â Heres the setup.Â Central texas in the summer is like fire & brimstone....100+ degrees & humid.Â My AC in our 05 29fbhs just wouldn't handle it during the day.Â I even covered all the vents & windows with foil bubble wrap...still not good enff.Â I then checked out the shoddy install job of the carrier 15k ducted unit.Â It blew cold,Â just without alot of force.Â
> 
> Well i found a bad leak from the return air to cold air chamber.Â + the access holes to the ceiling space were Never sealed.Â I fixed all this & it helped alot....but not enuff still for me.Â With it 100+ outside & some shade, it would still climb to 79-80 inside.Â So a 2nd unit was the anwser.Â I choose the coleman polar cub 8,300 btu unit.Â It has a low profile & it only pulls 1200watts max at startup + runs at 800-900watts.Â I knew i would have to pull 110volt wiring for this & decided to pull the shower skylite to to get access to where i wanted to go.Â So out with the front vent inner trim & the skylite trim.Â I was able to go from the front vent to the skylite, down the backshower wall & down into the basement.(this was a bit*h) Little did i realize was that the antenna was going to be in the way of the upper unit install.Â GRRRÂ So i had to move it back 15 inche & over 4inches.Â There was enff coax spare in the ceiling that i didn't need to add any. I just made sure everything was resealed with dicor(lap seal)Â That being none...i then removed the outside part of the front vent & scraped off all the extra sealer(heating this stuff with a heat gun makes it come up alot beeter)Â I actually was able to strongarmÂ the upper unit to the roof by myself. I had the unit setting it the back of my truck, i backed it up 90 degees to the side of the bedroom window. I then proped up a extendson ladder from the bed of the truck to just above the roof line. The ladder was at about a 45-50 degree angle.Â I then placed one end of the upper unit on the ladder(this unit weights 100lbs.) I then proceeded to push it up the ladder.Â With the ladder rails barely above the foof ridge, the upper unit slid right on to the roof.Â I had to be very careful doing this for there are screws sticking down from the bottom of this unit that would make quick work of the vinyl roof of they came in contact with it. Once on top it was a snap to line it up to the vent hole.Â Also the upperunit completely covers up the unsightly patch from where the antenna was.Â That was it for the outside work.Â Inside install was easy.
> 
> I just followed the instructions. (well actually i wanted the controls to face the main living area & not facing the bedÂ so i had to modify it)Â This was just my own preferece though.Â As for power.Â Right now i have my 12-2 wiring wired up to a 15amp male plug in the basement & i use a 50ft. 12-3 contractors extendson cord to hook up this unit independet of my 30amp service.Â Most all camesights with hookups will have at least a 30amp + a couple of 110v. plugs to tap into.Â This coleman..to me... works as good as a 13.5.Â Along with my 15k ducted unit, i can now keep kegs of beer chilled in the front bedroom (the rest of the camper too)during the hottest part of the day.Â In the evening i can just cut off the colemanÂ & let the 15k unit handle it through the night.Â
> 
> This to me was WELL worth the effort,Â it helps too that i could install it myself.Â For my dealer would surely have broke it off in my ***Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if they would have installed it for me.Â Also with setup as it is now , i can dry camp with just a 2000-2500watt genset.Â I would just use the smaller unit for all the cooling & the camper service for lights & fans & TV etc.Â I would just have to make sure i have plenty of shade.Â Eventually i may make a thou the wall connection for this power cord for this unit for it's setup ghetto style now with just the plug dangleing inside the basement.Â Â Hope you enjoyed the 2nd AC info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]47454[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]48539[/snapback]​
> I am thinking about the same thing. Adding additional unit in my 30RLS. But I think you could use the Electric Hot Water heater circuit to accomplish the same. I am think I can install a three way switch at the electric element on the hot water heater will not work when the extra A/C is in operation. My biggest question is " Does the additional A/C unit need to be level? The front vent is not level with the roof of the trailer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [snapback]48540[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

AC units will work up to a 10-15 drgree forward or aft tilt but very little side to side.(better tilted back than forward) You can view a PDF of the coleman install instructions on colman polar cub web sight


----------



## Dark Green Dmax

UPDATE: FYI....we had our camper out last weekend & i patted myself on the back all weekend for decideing to go with the 2nd AC unit. What would normally take hours to cool off my 5th wheel can now be done in 30 minutes. I really like the fact that i can plug this unit in independent of the 30amp service. No matter how many times the door was opened...the air quickly recovered. Oh ...the double sided foil bubblewrap insulation on the windows faceing the sun REALLY help too. You can buy this stuff in rolls at lowes or home depot....alot cheaper than any camper supplier. Now keep in mind that i did everything i could to my 15k ducted unit to get it to cool better(Resealed the cold & return air chambers plus checked for air leaks in the ducting...which it has but i cant' get too.) I knew i had a leak because i had a positive cool air return coming BACK into the return air chamber via a unsealed access hole into the ceiling for wiring in this area. Either way i sealed everything up, & i did make a big difference...but not enuff for me. I truely am a Happy (cool & refreshed)Camper when we go outbacking now!


----------



## Dark Green Dmax

I just aded pics of my 2nd unit


----------



## tdvffjohn




----------

